# Cruise passengers revolting (or should that be revolting cruise passengers)



## shamrock

This is an example of the ugly side of cruising, when passengers go into 'mob rule' mode. 

The ship was Carnival Legend out of Tampa on May 3rd, 2009 and the reason for the missed ports was due to civil unrest in Honduras, so those calls were cancelled for the safety of the passengers. However, as you will see (and hear) the mob rule effect took over and things got very ugly.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lm0sIlNj4VE

I honestly cannot remember this happening 10-15 years ago, it seems to be a more recent phenomenon and one that is becoming an increasing occurrence


----------



## wigger

I could be way off here, but is this sort of behaviour on board the result of cheaper cruises, too many free drinks or just americans going about things like bulls in a china shop?


----------



## joebuckham

shamrock said:


> This is an example of the ugly side of cruising, when passengers go into 'mob rule' mode.
> 
> The ship was Carnival Legend out of Tampa on May 3rd, 2009 and the reason for the missed ports was due to civil unrest in Honduras, so those calls were cancelled for the safety of the passengers. However, as you will see (and hear) the mob rule effect took over and things got very ugly.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lm0sIlNj4VE
> 
> I honestly cannot remember this happening 10-15 years ago, it seems to be a more recent phenomenon and one that is becoming an increasing occurrence


thank god for hatchboards and tarps, tank lids and macgregors. make sure the cargo is well battened down before leaving port, who would put up with that crap just to get to wear a pretty white uniform and an outside chance of getting to know one of them in the biblical sense (LOL)


----------



## shamrock

Sadly the drinks aren't free...they are pretty expensive on many of the Carnival ships due to a 15% autogratuity added on each glass full purchased. Cruises are cheaper for the Americans compared to elsewhere simply due to there being more choice of ship, line and homeport - greater competition, so lower prices.

As for the mob rule, well ever since Commodore Warwick was held hostage in the theater aboard QM2 a few years ago when she hit a pod going out of Fort Lauderdale and ended up bypassing the Caribbean ports to Rio, this sort of behaviour has become VERY common unfortunately. There will no doubt be lawsuits for ruined cruises etc from this cruise as has been the case with several other cruises where ports were missed due to weather, mechanicals or civil unrest.

It is ALWAYS the fault of the cruise line thesedays


----------



## Oz.

What a great Union Delegate she would have been !!


----------



## Satanic Mechanic

joebuckham said:


> thank god for, hatchboards and tarps, tank lids and macgregors. make sure the cargo is well battened down before leaving port, who would put up with that crap just to get to wear a pretty white uniform and an outside chance of getting to know one of them in the biblical sense (LOL)


My thoughts exactly - I like non talking cargo


----------



## G0SLP

Passengers - the most dangerous cargo in the world - unstable and unpredictable... (Jester)


----------



## shamrock

Thankfully I have yet to see the sort of behaviour in the video myself when cruising. I find it quite disgraceful and utterly wrong...itineraries are never set in stone, they are all subject to change due to a variety of things that could potentially happen.

Earlier this year another ship, Costa Europa, had similar problems with passengers over missed ports. This time it was due to civil unrest and a mechanical issue with the ship. The itinerary was an Indian Ocean one visiting Mauritius, Madagascar & Reunion, the captain was the same one I had for my cruise aboard Costa Allegra last year, Salvatore Donato, he is the most approachable and personable captain I have ever had the pleasure of sailing with. The treatment he received from the passengers was a total disgrace and uncalled for...

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/cruises/4943290/Costa-Europa-cruise-ends-in-mutiny.html

As is usually the case it was one spokesperson or ringleader who stoked up other passengers into a frenzy of nasty behaviour.

Gone are the days where ship's crew and officers are given respect when a port is missed for ANY reason.


----------



## eddyw

Have I missed something? This would appear to be a peaceful assembly of passengers to discuss common problems. What's wrong with that? Handling of the situation by the cruise company seems to have been pretty hopeless.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic

Who knows where it might end - oil complaining about the cleanliness of its accommodation, Gas complaining about the temperature, sheep compl............actually I'll will just leave that one


----------



## Billieboy

Could never sail with talking cargo, would drive any Tanker man Bonkers!


----------



## shamrock

eddyw said:


> Have I missed something? This would appear to be a peaceful assembly of passengers to discuss common problems. What's wrong with that? Handling of the situation by the cruise company seems to have been pretty hopeless.


Ports of call are not set in stone Eddy, every passenger would have been refunded the port taxes onto their on board account. No refunds or compensation, especially since the civil unrest in the two ports concerned is something that Carnival could not have foreseen. The ship called at the other two scheduled ports as planned, the 'argument' was that the passengers were not happy with having two more sea days...they booked to visit 4 ports and they demanded 4 ports and nothing short of 4 ports would do.

The problem lies with the one or two passengers who act to whip up a furore amongst the rest of the passengers. Had the woman mouthpiece not got onto her high horse, then none of the aggro would have broken out in the atrium.

Incidents like this are rarely caught on film.


----------



## shamrock

Other outbreaks of passenger 'mutiny'.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/t...passengers-revolt-over-prison-conditions.html

P&O Aurora, 22 days at sea and just 2 ports on a world cruise segment after a mechanical issue.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/1508546/Passengers-plot-mutiny-on-Queen-Mary-2.html

Queen Mary 2, bypassed Caribbean on the way to South America after smacking a pod in Fort Lauderdale. 

http://www.usatoday.com/travel/cruises/item.aspx?type=blog&ak=55143426.blog

Carnival Miracle, diverted due to a hurricane.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article531925.ece

Sapphire Princess, storms causing problems, ports missed.

A few years ago a Royal Caribbean ship changed itinerary and went to Canada instead of the Caribbean to avoid two hurricanes. The passengers organised a class action lawsuit for ruining their cruise cos they hadn't packed for cold weather. The lawsuit was thrown out but it took almost a year to get through the system before that happened.


----------



## AncientBrit

All I have to say on this, is thank goodness she is not my neighbour!
But anyone who has had dealings with US tourists will tell you this is a pretty common thing. "We are Americans our Constitution gives us the right to be as ignorant as we choose."
Was in a local diner when the owner refused to take US bills in payment and finally instructed the customer to go across the road and change his money. Ended up with the RCMP escorting the moron across the road to change his money.......His reasoning was that they were Americans, they didnt have to change their money.
Now usually businesses up here will accept US bills and apply the exchange rate agreed by local C of C. But it is up to the owner and of course if the person/group exhibit excessive "Ugly Americanism" you have to know that the bill requires payment in the currency of our country.


----------



## eddyw

Sorry Shamrock, but I still don't see what the fuss is about. Follow the U tube link and you read:
"Carnival Cruise Lines threatens passengers who were assembling peacefully with threats of detainment by federal and local authorities, after the cruise line company refuses to compensate passengers for a two port cancellation on their four port cruise. Other Carnival cruise ships on the same itinerary were given a third port to debark at, while the Legend was offered $20 dollars back for port fees. Security guards followed passengers that were seen assembling in the main lobby, internet connections were terminated if passengers tried to upload videos to YouTube, MySpace, or local news channels. Censorship of American's 1st Amendment rights at it's finest. What does Carnival have to say for their companies actions?!!"
If the cruise company offered an inferior deal to the passengers on this ship and sought to intimidate them when they protested, as alleged, its no wonder they got hopping mad. Wouldn't you?


----------



## shamrock

$20 per port is absolutely normal, it is the prepaid port taxes refunded. The alleged threats from Carnival are probably nothing more than one or two troublemakers who stoked up the crowd demanding a full refund...which is what the passengers got on QM2 but only after they had threatened to hold the ship hostage and refuse to get off it in Rio. Cunard is part of CCL (Carnival) and now every time a Carnival ship misses a port, there are outbreaks of this sort of behaviour demanding 'full refunds or else'.

Carnival made a rod for their own back in some ways by buckling to the bullies on QM2, that does not mean that it should be condoned or tolerated.

The cruise line cancelled the ports of call for the passengers safety, had they not cancelled the ports and a passenger been hurt, then all hell would have broken loose...the cruise lines can no longer win.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic

To be honest Eddy I think it is more a question of passengers not obeying the vessels Master, that is absolutely sacrosanct. The second the masters authority is called into question it is my belief that the passengers should be made to understand exactly what they are doing and be told in no uncertain terms. If that was to happen on an aeroplane there would be very very punitive action taken , exactly the same applies here.

There is of course a case for the shipping company to treat people right and fairly that is only correct, but if there is any threat to the authority of the master or the safety of the vessel then they should be warned and after that hell mend them


----------



## eddyw

Sorry I didn't see anything about the passengers disobeying the vessel's master. Were there any arrests or prosecutions when the ship reached a US port? What was the result of the dispute - would be interested to know.


----------



## Billieboy

Don't get this problem on the sheep boats!


----------



## Satanic Mechanic

Billieboy said:


> Don't get this problem on the sheep boats!


One does wonder what sheep would complain about though


----------



## eddyw

Being fleeced?


----------



## sparkie2182

no one pulls the wool over their eyes.............the company would be forced to do a ewe-turn.

On a serious note, any passengers rabble rousing should learn first hand why the Master-at-Arms in onboard, and eventually be
put ashore at the next most convenient port.

This is,sadly, often seen on passenger aircraft.........safety of craft is paramount under the commanding officer.


----------



## Pompeyfan

Sadly, this is the attitude of the modern day cruise passenger. On the Oriana world cruise she missed a few ports and some formed committees to complain wanting to call at other ports. They did not seem to understand that a ship cannot just call in at a port like bus making a detour. That also do not seem to realize that life aboard ship is different to shore side, something I have mentioned so many times from safety to the fact that your holiday centre could give you a bumpy ride. 

I just wish that some people would realize that their vacation at sea could be a little different than on dry land, and that the ships has a captain who has the power to kick unruly passengers off, just like he can crew. The captain of Oriana did that. A bloke on the entire world cruise was upsetting other passengers, so he was chucked off in Sydney, and had to fly home. A few others followed!. 

David


----------



## JoK

> A few years ago a Royal Caribbean ship changed itinerary and went to Canada instead of the Caribbean to avoid two hurricanes.


LOL, a friend and his wife was on that cruise. They flew down South, joined the ship, sailed back to Halifax, where the ship docked for a tour. They took their dirty laundry home, washed it and went back to the ship for the next leg of the cruise which was the St Lawrence. The best part of the story?
This fellow works for us and knows the area intimately.
Of course we all got a good laugh out of their plight.
But it is a damm sight better then a hurricane.


----------



## Pompeyfan

JoK said:


> LOL, a friend and his wife was on that cruise. They flew down South, joined the ship, sailed back to Halifax, where the ship docked for a tour. They took their dirty laundry home, washed it and went back to the ship for the next leg of the cruise which was the St Lawrence. The best part of the story?
> This fellow works for us and knows the area intimately.
> Of course we all got a good laugh out of their plight.
> But it is a damm sight better then a hurricane.


Great story Jok. They must be the only passengers ever to pop home to do their washing mid cruise? (Jester) 

David


----------



## cryan

I only ever saw one family being kicked off due to the behaviour of their son(shampoo in jacuzzi, throwing perry bouys over the wall and breaking glass doors on Nightclub entrance) But some of the behaviour was shocking. For instance on Aurora world cruise 1 or 2 ( cant remember now) we responded to a capsized timber carrier in the South China Sea. We launched both FRC's and a bulker launched hers although as the only vessel with medics and fully equiped hospital we recieved the three survivers and five of the bodies of the 19 crew. when bringing them aboard the Gurhkas had to forcibly stop several hundred of the punters taking photos and genrely hustling and bustling for a better view. Also same world cruise in Whitsunday we kicked up some mud leaving the anchorage and the next day the office was on the phone asking why the Sun newspaper was reporting we had ran aground? Some punter had called them to make a quick buck. It was common to see punters filming the buffets and breakfast bars etc. I asked my mate why they would do that when I first joined, and was told it's so if the catch a galley rat make a mistake or have a ripped glove they can get compensation(usually a bottle of bubbly etc).


----------



## Macphail

*Not for the old hands, Pompeyfan likes them.*

The only cruise I have experienced was the St Ola, Scrabster to Stromness.
Looking at the "Oasis of the Seas", it is a town , with all the problems attached, the vidieo exposed that landlubbers should not be allowed on the ocean blue.

John


----------

